# Is it normal for girls to look at guy's crotch?



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I don't know, there's this group interaction in a community i joined in, and we're going to sit in front of each other and there's guys in front of me, i just unintentionally glaring at their crotches. Is there something wrong with me? I don't feel horny.


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

Well there have been studies proving that women stare at cleavages just as much as men even if they aren't attracted to women. I'm pretty sure it's a similar thing. I don't think it's weird. Maybe uncomfortable for the guy if they notice (or flattery? ;D )


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Falling Foxes said:


> Well there have been studies proving that women stare at cleavages just as much as men even if they aren't attracted to women. I'm pretty sure it's a similar thing. I don't think it's weird. Maybe uncomfortable for the guy if they notice (or flattery? ;D )


Hahahaha. Probably. XD so guys think they look at cleavage, girls look at crotches! Baby!!!


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

increases risk of being called pervert


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> I don't know, there's this group interaction in a community i joined in, and we're going to sit in front of each other and there's guys in front of me, i just unintentionally glaring at their crotches. Is there something wrong with me? I don't feel horny.


I wanna guess your type. It's NFJ, but pretty crazy one


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> I wanna guess your type. It's NFJ, but pretty crazy one


Really!!!! I'm every type. No typeeeeeee! Why NFJ? Btw?!


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> I wanna guess your type. It's NFJ, but pretty crazy one


No, there's rampant Ne in there. :wink: Sounds like an INFP to be honest.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

So NFPs are pervs? ^^^^


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Really!!!! I'm every type. No typeeeeeee! Why NFJ? Btw?!


I can see Ti and Se, because well... you talk about dicks so much, you touched them and asked man if you could, I don't think, that Fi could be so shameless, SFJ is also possible


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

If we are typing atamagasuita then I have to say Ne and Ti... NTP. ;D




ArminMuffinArlert said:


> So NFPs are pervs? ^^^^


I'm just _real_ quiet about my perviness. You saying you aren't one?!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Falling Foxes said:


> I'm just _real_ quiet about my perviness. You saying you aren't one?!


No, I am a perv. I even look at girls, even though I'm not attracted to women.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> I can see Ti and Se, because well... you talk about dicks so much, you touched them and asked man if you could, I don't think, that Fi could be so shameless, SFJ is also possible


Hahahahahaha. XD well because i got the best of both worlds. XD harharhar.

I can transform into infp, by saying, "INFP mode switch on" 

Then into another crazy shit.. 

<mbti type> mode switch on! XD

See? 

I am NF, SF, ST, NT, I'm am master mbti.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

ArminMuffinArlert said:


> So NFPs are pervs? ^^^^


Hahaha. Yes. They are. They're just just shy to say it. Im NFP with Se i guess.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I have caught myself looking at a man's crotch especially if he's sitting right in front of me. It's not cause I'm trying to be a perv; how can you not look at what is right in front of you? 

Same thing with women, when their breasts are falling out of their top.  It's not because it's sexually stimulating to me but it's like looking at a car crash. I have told many women that they were hanging out but most don't do anything about it. 


I'm not trying to be funny but I did know a guy who always had a huge bulge in the front of his pants. I couldn't figure out what it was, maybe he had a tumor.  It didn't look like an erection, & who would have an erection all day, everyday? I had to get in a tiny elevator with him several times, where we were face to face but he was always respectful. I was very curious & wished I could have asked him about it but it didn't seem appropriate.


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

Mmmm said:


> I'm not trying to be funny but I did know a guy who always had a huge bulge in the front of his pants. I couldn't figure out what it was, maybe he had a tumor.  It didn't look like an erection, & who would have an erection all day, everyday? I had to get in a tiny elevator with him several times, where we were face to face but he was always respectful. I was very curious & wished I could have asked him about it but it didn't seem appropriate.


Some guys are just that well-endowed. I've heard it's a curse because they need to choose trousers right and can never where speedos because it threatens people and some say it's not an appropriate thing for kids to see! Ha! Well, I just think woe-is-me if any guy complains about that. 


* *




They also complain about never getting deep-throated... I guess that's a little more upsetting.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Mmmm said:


> I have caught myself looking at a man's crotch especially if he's sitting right in front of me. It's not cause I'm trying to be a perv; how can you not look at what is right in front of you?
> 
> Same thing with women, when their breasts are falling out of their top.  It's not because it's sexually stimulating to me but it's like looking at a car crash. I have told many women that they were hanging out but most don't do anything about it.
> 
> ...


You know whats that big bulge?! It's hair! His pubic hair is soooo thick it looks like a big bulge..


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> You know whats that big bulge?! It's hair! His pubic hair is soooo thick it looks like a big bulge..












Edit; you made this my 666th post, hope you are happy. XD


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

I want more answers to this question


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Falling Foxes said:


> Edit; you made this my 666th post, hope you are happy. XD


Yeheyyy!!! Im your 666th post! Thank u! Heart u! （*＾3＾）/～☆


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Of course we're going to look! And it's perfectly normal. 

Seriously it doesn't even have to be sexual. A bulge is a bulge, it attracts attention. 

Same as big boobs.


----------

